# Proposed exterior deck for restaurant



## Devlin Rose (Jul 30, 2018)

2015 IBC. Proposed deck would be no more than 18" above grade with barrier free access. Deck would abut adjacent structure directly up to the property line with an 1/2" gap. Adjacent structure is two story CMU construction. New deck would treated wood. 

Table 601 states that floor construction for Type VB that there is zero (0) hour fire-resistance rated requirements. 

Table 602, considering occupancy A, requires 1-h rated construction pretty much in all situations. But table 602 refers to exterior walls. Is this applicable to an uncovered and free-standing deck?

I've also delved in 705.2 per similar projections. Again, this deck isn't an exterior wall assembly.

My concern is that there is no language, that I can locate, that states that this VB construction can be within zero (0) feet of an adjacent structure without any fire separation.


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome 

How is the salmon catch?


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2018)

Not my area plus it is building code question

Even though this says fire

Anyway I am thinking same two structures on same property

It is a deck and not a building. Unless there is a patio cover of some type ???

So thinking no problem

Give it a day or two and you will get an answer


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2018)

What constrution type is the existing building? If non-combustible, the deck would need to be as well...Can you get it to work as IIIB?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 31, 2018)

How about section 1406..... just for starters


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 31, 2018)

Chapter 14 Exterior Walls.  Limitations on the use of combustible materials on exterior building
elements such as balconies, eaves, *decks* and architectural trim are also addressed in this chapter.


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2018)

1406.3.....Still   FRTW if I or II.....and I don't really think of a deck as a "projection"....Otherwise you could build a 10,000 ft porch on a noncombustible building...

Exceptions:
1. On buildings of Type I and II construction, three stories
or less above grade plane, fire-retardant-treated
wood shall be permitted for balconies, porches,
decks and exterior stairways not used as required
exits.

What code is that BB? My 2012 doesn't include decks....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 31, 2018)

Devlin Rose said:


> 2015 IBC. Proposed deck would be no more than 18" above grade with barrier free access. Deck would abut adjacent structure directly up to the property line with an 1/2" gap. Adjacent structure is two story CMU construction. New deck would treated wood.
> 
> Table 601 states that floor construction for Type VB that there is zero (0) hour fire-resistance rated requirements.
> 
> ...



I agree the code provisions are applicable to projections from exterior walls.

1406.3 Commentary "Balconies, porches, decks and supplemental exterior stairways that are not attached to or supported by the building are separate structures and are to be built accordingly."


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 31, 2018)

steveray said:


> What code is that BB? My 2012 doesn't include decks....



Same Language in 2012 IBC page xiv  Arrangement and Format of the 2012 IBC.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2018)

If I read this correctly, he wants to cover a side or other yard with an above grade material?
If a side yard wouldn't it have to be non-combustable as it would be an access route for firefighters?


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> If I read this correctly, he wants to cover a side or other yard with an above grade material?
> If a side yard wouldn't it have to be non-combustable as it would be an access route for firefighters?




Not always access route


----------

